# Hung up my chucks



## DavidR8 (Jan 31, 2021)

Spent a bit of time getting my chucks organized. 
Nothing fancy but it works.


----------



## Flyinfool (Jan 31, 2021)

That works, All mine are eating shelf space.
I see a copy job coming........


----------



## SLK001 (Jan 31, 2021)

Be mindful of your back when you remove them.  Remove them standing directly in front of the rack - do NOT reach over your bench.  Ask me how I know.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 31, 2021)

I would probably need a 4x6 to hold mine up in the air.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 31, 2021)

NCjeeper said:


> I would probably need a 4x6 to hold mine up in the air.



Mine are just baby chucks. The 4-jaw is only 6” diameter.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 31, 2021)

SLK001 said:


> Be mindful of your back when you remove them. Remove them standing directly in front of the rack - do NOT reach over your bench. Ask me how I know.



I hear you there! Having injured my back once I’m very careful when lifting anything.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 31, 2021)

Flyinfool said:


> That works, All mine are eating shelf space.
> I see a copy job coming........



I angled the holes for the dowels 2 or 3 degrees upward. Not that I expect them to fall off on their own but it seemed like a good idea.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 1, 2021)

That’s nice. In my shop they would be dusty and rusty in no time. Mine live in the bottom drawer under my lathe, away from the dust and salt air.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 1, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> That’s nice. In my shop they would be dusty and rusty in no time. Mine live in the bottom drawer under my lathe, away from the dust and salt air.


I'm only two miles from the ocean but we don't seem to have issues with salt air. I have no idea why.


----------



## AGCB97 (Feb 1, 2021)

I needed them out of the way so put casters on a piece of 3/4 plywood that slides easily under the chip pan. Easy to throw something over it also but I don't.
Aaron


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 1, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> I'm only two miles from the ocean but we don't seem to have issues with salt air. I have no idea why.


I don’t either. I guess it has to do with the direction of the wind and surf. We’re about a mile as the crow flies from the sea but the same direction the prevailing winds. And can often hear the waves crashing on the sand spit that protects the bay. There have been several high surf warnings where mist from the surf is blowing down the street. In my garage I have to keep all my machines covered or the upper surfaces are rusty.


----------

